

What Product Managers Can Learn from Jiro Ono - tosh
http://ramen.io/post/102346825774/what-product-managers-can-learn-from-jiro-ono

======
tosh
Author here. Trivia: this is actually the essay that is responsible for most
of our attributable revenue at Blossom
([https://www.blossom.io](https://www.blossom.io)).

